# [help]gaim & qq plugin

## tecehux

在哪里能找到呢？

 :Exclamation:  Akar@2004DEC15: 執行版主權力：修正亂碼Last edited by tecehux on Thu Dec 16, 2004 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cpp

linuxsir的中文poraage里有OpenQ

 :Exclamation:  Akar@2004DEC15: 執行版主權力：修正亂碼

----------

## performcanhe

https://sourceforge.net/projects/openq/

如果你不想自己compile的话，就到那里下载rpm，然后用rpm2targz转成gz，然后解开，把相应的 libqq.so libqq.la复制到  /usr/lib/gaim/lib/ 下即可。重新启动gaim就可以了。

----------

## tecehux

got it!

一切运行正常，不过中文输入不支持，我是用fcitx，在其它软件中输入没问题(firefox,evolution)，是需要在什么地方设一下么？

下面是我的.xinitrc:

```

export LANG=zh_CN.GB2312

export LC_ALL=zh_CN.GB2312

export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.GB2312

export LANGUAGE=zh_CN.GB2312

export XMODIFIERS=@im=FCITX

exec fcitx &

exec xscreensaver -nosplash&

exec /usr/bin/sawfish

```

----------

## blackwhite

没有这个问题呀？这个问题以前是有的，不过现在已经解决了。

如果你在gaim上不可以输入中文，你就这样干。右键，输入方法选X input methods。

----------

## qing

 *tecehux wrote:*   

> got it!
> 
> 一切运行正常，不过中文输入不支持，我是用fcitx，在其它软件中输入没问题(firefox,evolution)，是需要在什么地方设一下么？
> 
> 下面是我的.xinitrc:
> ...

 

对fcitx..

重要的是 export LANG=zh_CN

只需要这一步就ok了。。。不行。。再就

export XMODIFIERS=@im=FCITX 了。。

----------

## tecehux

还什么都没弄呢，只不过我老婆无意中把机器关掉，重起后就能输入了！我倒！

多谢大家的回复

----------

